# Did someone put 50p in the meter?



## MikeG (7 Apr 2014)

.........coz the forum was running at the pace of a fat bloke on a fixie with flat tyres up Porlock Hill this morning. Some clever person has lubricated the chain and inflated the tyres, I suppose.

Thanks!


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2014)

It was a bit 'under the weather' last night too.


----------



## Shaun (10 Apr 2014)

I've been doing a lot of background work over the past few days to move all of the other forums onto new domain names (which is why I haven't been checking-in at CC). It started late last week so was perhaps related to the database work I was doing to find / replace previous URLs, and other bits and bobs.

In plainer English .... it was probably my fault.  

Cheers,
Shaun 

PS. Presumably it's back to normal now?


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2014)

You're moving your tax exile out of Scotland prior to independence aren't you?


----------



## Shaun (10 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> You're moving your tax exile out of Scotland prior to independence aren't you?



SSShhhhhh ....


----------



## cyberknight (10 Apr 2014)

Another forum i browse sometimes is based in south america and its onwer is considering emmigrating to a neighbouring country as the goverment has put so many restrictions on trade you can even send money from outside the country without paying tax on it and inflation is so bad you have to spend your wages the day your paid or its worthless .


----------

